# Hola a todos



## clarillo (1 Mai 2007 às 11:51)

Me acabo de registrar en este foro.
Soy de Extremadura (España). Vivo al sur de la provincia de Badajoz (Fregenal de la Sierra); cerca de Barrancos.
Ruego me perdonen si me dirijo en español, pero prometo intentar ir poniendo en portugués algunas cosillas.

Tengo 56 años y estoy jubilado, tengo una página: http://www.tiempofregenal.k25.net , y no sé qué más contaros. Ya me preguntaréis.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 13:24)

Bem vindo, hola amigo!
Espero que tiene una buena estancia en nuestro forum


----------



## GranNevada (1 Mai 2007 às 13:34)

Bienvenido Clarillo  

Ya nos conocemos de Meteored , te acuerdas ?


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 14:01)

Bem vindo clarillo


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2007 às 15:21)

Bem vindo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 15:57)

Bien Venido! Me gusta raianos en nuestro Foro! Yo soy raiano tambiem, pero com Galicia... Estoy muy cerca del sur de la provincia de Ourense... Tan solo 4 km! Puedes ver mi localizacion en el mapa del foro...

Benga tio! Saludos!


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2007 às 18:52)

Bem vindo...


----------



## mocha (1 Mai 2007 às 20:05)

bem vindo


----------



## Fernando_ (1 Mai 2007 às 21:14)

Bienvenido, clarillo !!  
Si te ayuda, utiliza algún diccionario español - portugués, por ejemplo:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/


----------



## Minho (1 Mai 2007 às 22:44)

Bem-vindo clarillo


----------



## clarillo (2 Mai 2007 às 10:10)

Muito obrigado a todos.

Un saludo.


----------

